# Which Lathe to buy?



## tyke (1 Sep 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking to purchase a lathe, never had one before and considering a few options:

VB36
Vicmarc VL300 Long ASM EVS
Magma Black Line TITAN 315
Jet 4224
any other suggestions?

I want to be able to turn objects up to a large diameter and have the flexibility to do spindles too, also, I know it's virtually impossible but I would like it to be able to last 20 or 30 yrs as I don't plan on buying another one! 

I would appreciate your advice and guidance.

Thanks


----------



## Neil Dyball (1 Sep 2010)

Wivamac?

I think I'd be happy with anything on that list, enjoy your shopping!

Neil.


----------



## Blister (1 Sep 2010)

tyke":13d1jx0s said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a lathe, never had one before and considering a few options:
> 
> ...



Oneway 2436


----------



## miles_hot (2 Sep 2010)

would it be wise to start off by spending say 500 - 1000 to confirm that you love turning and work out what sort of thing really floats your boat, sell that making a small loss (maybe not if you bought 2nd hand) and then chuck 2-4K at it?

You could also do as some do and work your way through owning them all before settling on one "life time partner" lathe? 

Miles


----------



## jurriaan (2 Sep 2010)

I would add the Steinert Maximo and a custom Kreher lathe to that list (Kreher goes up to 380 mm center height, with rotating headstock).

I do agree on the comment about trying it out first, however.


----------



## loz (2 Sep 2010)

Robust American Beauty,
Any Stubby.


----------



## Joelondon (5 Sep 2010)

Have you thought about a Hegner HDB200xl? I only say as my problems I briefly reported a few weeks ago have not cleared up so will be looking to part ways with my beauty, so if interested let me know.

cheers

Joe


----------



## tyke (6 Sep 2010)

Thanks very much for all your suggestions, spent hours looking at all the spec's.

Decided to go on a few trips and have a go, experience using some of these machines to see which I enjoy the best, after all, thats whats it's all about!

If anyone has any other ideas, please let me know.


----------



## big soft moose (6 Sep 2010)

graduate bowl turner with a speed genie conversion, or one of the big wadkin lathes with the same, or one of those big red silver drive things like tom (wizer) has got

that said I agree with miles that you might be better off getting a cheaper lathe until you know that you want to pursue the hobby (as you say you've never had one before) , my lathe is a axminster absl1200 and can turn 18" dia over the bed or 30" with the head stock slid to the end (or more with a free standing tool rest) - that cost about 800 notes and does everything I need 

prior to that I had a axminster M900 which costs less than 400 and still allowed the turning of fairly big items with the head swivelled

Ive also just bought a denford/viceroy educator lathe for my volunteers to use - that does 10" dia over the bed or 16" outboard and cost the princely sum of £180 on ebay (and that included a chuck)


----------



## big soft moose (7 Sep 2010)

Joelondon":ahluv972 said:


> Have you thought about a Hegner HDB200xl? I only say as my problems I briefly reported a few weeks ago have not cleared up so will be looking to part ways with my beauty, so if interested let me know.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Joe



incidentally theres another of these on the for sale board - a snap at £1500 (nothing to do with me bbtw i'm just brining it to tykes attention) https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/for- ... 44335.html


----------

